
How to teach programming to computer illiterate people? - eberfreitas
I was wondering if there are any materials or ideas on how to teach programming to computer illiterate people. The idea is to introduce them to the market.<p>- Where do I start explaining things?
- What language to teach?
- Are there good books&#x2F;articles on &quot;programming pedagogy&quot;?
- What else should I be asking?<p>Thanks!
======
edimaudo
The first question you should start with is who is your audience? You need to
tailor the material to them. Are they going to start utilizing the skills
giving? If so in what area?

General purpose programming/Data science - Python Web programing: Ruby, HTML,
CSS, Javascript Mobile: Java Art: Processing

